# EA: Analysten sehen mehr Potenzial bei Mikrotransaktionen



## Zelada (26. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA: Analysten sehen mehr Potenzial bei Mikrotransaktionen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *EA: Analysten sehen mehr Potenzial bei Mikrotransaktionen*


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2017)

Das sind ja echt traurige Aussichten für die Zukunft, wenn das der Wahrheit entsprechen sollte. Ich hasse diese Monetarisierungswut.   Die sehen in den Gamern nur noch herumlaufende Sparschweine die sie unbedingt anzapfen wollen. 

Sollte sich die Lage verschlimmern werde ich die Spiele von EA im gleichen Maße meiden wie sich die Seuche dort ausbreitet. Wie gesagt gegen Skins (optisches) oder Shortcuts habe ich nichts. Wenn es in Richtung P2W geht (sprich kaufe um weiterzukommen oder laß es) laß ich den Kauf komplett.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (26. November 2017)

Bühhh blöder gehts immer


----------



## NOT-Meludan (26. November 2017)

CoD macht es besser als Battlefront? 
Teilweise mag das zustimmen, aber die Fans mögen das System da auch nicht sonderlich. Es ist nur nicht ganz so hirnrissig, wie in Battlefront 2
Und FIFA hat den Vorteil einer gigantischen Verbreitung, dass spielen mehr "Casuals" langfristig, als die anderen Spiele zusammen. Dazu kommt FIFA auch jedes Jahr raus und die Leute kaufen es trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot. Da ist der IQ wohl unter dem von labbrig Brot angesiedelt (mal extrem zugespitzt formuliert).

EA sollte sich lieber Blizzard anschauen mit OW oder HotS. Keiner regt sich auf, keiner meckert und die Leute kaufen es immer noch, auch wenn es großzügig Boxen gibt. Selbst ich habe da schon mal ein paar € gelassen, weil es alle weiteren Updates umsonst gibt und die Boxen reine Kosmetik sind. So finanziere ich die Zukunft des Spiels mit und zeige Anerkennung gegenüber den Entwicklern, dass sie es richtig machen.

Kann das so schwer zu verstehen sein für EA? Scheinbar schon.


----------



## Orzhov (26. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das sind ja echt traurige Aussichten für die Zukunft, wenn das der Wahrheit entsprechen sollte. Ich hasse diese Monetarisierungswut.   Die sehen in den Gamern nur noch herumlaufende Sparschweine die sie unbedingt anzapfen wollen.
> 
> Sollte sich die Lage verschlimmern werde ich die Spiele von EA im gleichen Maße meiden wie sich die Seuche dort ausbreitet. Wie gesagt gegen Skins (optisches) oder Shortcuts habe ich nichts. Wenn es in Richtung P2W geht (sprich kaufe um weiterzukommen oder laß es) laß ich den Kauf komplett.



Wenn es die Analysten nicht betrifft ist ja einfach die Klappe aufzumachen. Stellen wir uns das doch mal etwas klischeehaft vor wie es wäre wenn es einen Analysten beträfe.

Der Analyst möchte Golf spielen. Es fällt ein einmaliger Betrag für die Aufnahme in den Golfclub an. Es fallen monatliche Kosten für die Mitgliedschaft an. Für jedes Loch nach dem Zweiten das er an dem Tag spielen möchte fallen zusätzliche Kosten an. Es darf nur mit den Bällen des Clubs gespielt werden und die Bälle kosten ab dem zweiten auch extra. Der Zugang zu den Clubräumen ist zeitlich beschränkt und wenn eine bestimmte Zeitspanne überschritten wird fallen weitere Kosten an. Der Zugriff auf Verkaufsautomaten kostet extra. Essen und Getränke kosten natürlich auch.

Ich frage mich wann der Analyst sich da verarscht vorkommen würde wenn das in jedem Golfclub in seiner Umgebung so läuft wie er es für Videospiele empfiehlt.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2017)

Die Golfschläger kommen aus Lootboxen und der Analyst springt im Quatratt weil er am Grün steht und nur Eisen-/Holzschläger bekommt, statt den gerade gebrauchten Putter um den Ball einzulochen.


----------



## Orzhov (26. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Golfschläger kommen aus Lootboxen und der Analyst springt im Quatratt weil er am Grün steht und nur Eisen-/Holzschläger bekommt, statt den gerade gebrauchten Putter um den Ball einzulochen.



Den Driver bekommt er kostenlos zum Beitritt, aber alle anderen Schläger nicht und sie sind nur einmal verwendbar?


----------



## Worrel (26. November 2017)

Und ich seh erhöhtes Verdienstpotential bei Raubüberfällen Erpressungen und Diebstählen. Und jetzt?


----------



## Shredhead (26. November 2017)

Aber guckt doch mal wie schön die Skins auf den Golfschlägern sind! Und mit ein bissel Glück kriegt ihr auch noch Beruhigungsmittel aus der Kiste, damit ihr euch 1 Stunde lang dopen könnt.


----------



## riesenwiesel (26. November 2017)

Sollen einfach mal bei Blizzard anrufen und fragen, wie die das mit dem Echtgeldauktionshaus so kritiklos durchgebracht haben. Das hat seinerzeit ja völlig neue Maßstäbe gesetzt, was Mikrotransaktionen angeht.


----------



## Orzhov (26. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und ich seh erhöhtes Verdienstpotential bei Raubüberfällen Erpressungen und Diebstählen. Und jetzt?



Jetzt bist du, basierend darauf wie hübsch dein Anzug ist, ein Analyst oder Berater.


----------



## WeeFilly (26. November 2017)

Klasse, wie man sein jahrzehntelang gepflegtes Hobby langsam aber sicher den Bach runter gehen sieht...


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hX3aMlGAoy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Phone (26. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Sollen einfach mal bei Blizzard anrufen und fragen, wie die das mit dem Echtgeldauktionshaus so kritiklos durchgebracht haben. Das hat seinerzeit ja völlig neue Maßstäbe gesetzt, was Mikrotransaktionen angeht.



Das war damals schon etwas anderes aber auch böse ^^
Wäre interessant gewesen zu sehen was passiert, wenn Blizz die Items einfach so angeboten hätte!? 
So haben sie ja nur ein Teil abbekommen und der Rest ging an die Spieler und PP.

Schade nur das es die Spieler & Farmer immer übertreiben müssen und die Preise zerstören.
Games wie CoD oder Plants vs. Zombies haben aus meiner Sicht nicht so eine Community, daher auch nicht so geschlossen dagegen sondern jeder für sich.


----------



## riesenwiesel (26. November 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Das war damals schon etwas anderes aber auch böse ^^


Ich würde sogar behaupten das war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch viel schlimmer als BF2 heute.


----------



## Phone (26. November 2017)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Gedanken dahinter nicht sooo war wie er ausgelegt wird.
Als erstes würde ich sagen, wollten sie die Verkäufe von Ebay und co. fern halten, weil verkauft wird so oder so.
Wenn sie dann selber noch mit am Umsatz beteiligt sind umso besser aber das die Idee dann so nach hinten los ging haben die guten bestimmt nicht gedacht.

Das System würde heute viel besser funktionieren weil die Vielfalt an Items und Set´s  bzw. Gegenstände die man auch gebrauchen kann um einiges höher ist, sowie die Anzahl der Spieler die gute Items finden.
Damals hat man  10 Top Items gehabt die alle so extrem teuer waren das dieses ganze System nicht funktioniert hat.

Damit will ich nicht sagen das ich das derzeitige System schlecht finde und das alte wieder möchte^^


----------



## Orzhov (26. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar behaupten das war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt noch viel schlimmer als BF2 heute.



Übertreibst du da nicht etwas?

Die Leute die Glück hatten konnten bissl Geld verdienen und man sah vorher was man für sein Geld oder sein Gold bekam. Da lag die Glücksspielkomponente darin was für eine Ausrüstung du im Spiel bekommst und nicht welche Ausrüstung du im Shop kaufst.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (26. November 2017)

Man kann bei diesem Thema sicherlich eine Art von Kompromiss finden- ich selbst finde wies derzeit läuft unter aller Sau. Warum kann man die Mikrotransaktionen nicht so setzen, das Spieler die Zeit investieren wollen nicht benachteiligt werden?! Beispiel: Man muss im Spiel, dies und das tun oder sogar erstmal suchen um den benötigten Gegenstand zu besitzen. Warum also nicht für die die Mikrotransaktionen nicht scheuen besipielsweise Spielgeld für Echtgelt, oder Items in Lootboxen kaufen? Wer zahlen will, kanns machen, aber es ist unfair wenn es erzwungen wird! Apropos Lootboxen: In einem Spiel hat sowas nichts zu suchen- jeder Spieler sollte das was er sich erspielen will ohne einem Kapitalystischen System direkt zur Verfügung haben. Alles andere ist ein schlechter Witz. Das wäre dasselbe, wie wenn man sich ein Auto kauft und mit etwas Glück das richtige geliefert bekommt- wie gesagt: Ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. November 2017)

Wenn Spieler dafür zahlen wollen etwas in einem Spiel zu überspringen oder dass es schneller läuft, dann ist das im Grunde einfach beschissenes Spieldesign. Denn wenn etwas gut gemacht ist, dann genießt ein Spieler ja jeden Moment und will da nichts überspringen.
Aber genau das macht man absichtlich. Man baut nervende und extrem zähe Dinge ein, um etwas bei dem Spieler auszulösen. Die einen werden vielleicht entfernt aufgeben und das Spiel in die Ecke feuern, manch andere pumpen aber dann eine Menge Geld rein, um dem nervenden zu entgehen und genau auf solche Leute ziehen diese Mikrotransaktionen ab.

Auf die Spieleentwicklung hat das ganze nämlich immer(!) einen Einfluss. Das ganze Spielkonzept muss von Anfang an darauf ausgerichtet bzw. der Shop / die Mikrotransaktionen mit einbezogen werden. Man baut sowas ja nicht zum Spaß ein, sondern die Leute sollen Geld dafür ausgeben. Also muss das Konzept so entwickelt werden, dass der Spieler immer wieder mit der Nase drangeschubst wird. Sei es durch Elemente, die man in die Spielwelt einbaut, durch Zufallselemente oder eben die oben angesprochenen zähen Abschnitte.
Ich befürchte ja leider, dass wenn das immer mehr ausgebaut wird, man irgendwann in vielen Titeln Verhältnisse hat wie bei so einigen asiatischen Online-Rollenspielen. Um dort etwas zu erreichen musst du grinden bis du tot umfällst. So arg, dass es selbst für totale Hardcorezocker anstrengend ist.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Sollen einfach mal bei Blizzard anrufen und fragen, wie die das mit dem Echtgeldauktionshaus so kritiklos durchgebracht haben. Das hat seinerzeit ja völlig neue Maßstäbe gesetzt, was Mikrotransaktionen angeht.



Stop mal, also das Echtgeld AH hatte absolut nichts mit Microtransaktionen zu tun. Es war eine Extra Einnahmequelle, ja. Es wurden Items von Spieler zu Spieler verkauft und Blizzi bekam 10% der Transfersumme. Mit Microtransaktionen hatte das aber rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## riesenwiesel (27. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Übertreibst du da nicht etwas?


Nein, ist für mich wirklich genau das Gleiche.

BF2 = lausiges Gamedesgin, um die Leute dazu zu bringen Lootboxen zu kaufen
D3 = lausiges Gamedesgin, um die Leute dazu zu bringen das Echtgeld-Autionshaus zu benuten

Wenn Abzock-Methoden (Mikrotransaktionen oder was auch immer) auf Kosten des Spielspaßes durchgedrückt werden, ist da für mich kein Unterschied. 


Batze schrieb:


> Stop mal, also das Echtgeld AH hatte absolut nichts mit Microtransaktionen zu tun. Es war eine Extra Einnahmequelle, ja. Es wurden Items von Spieler zu Spieler verkauft und Blizzi bekam 10% der Transfersumme. Mit Microtransaktionen hatte das aber rein gar nichts zu tun.


Da muss ich ja lachen. Satte 10% von jeder Transfersumme zu nehmen, entspricht wahrscheinlich in der Regel sogar mehr einer Mikrotransaktion, als irgendwelche Mounts oder Skins für 30€ das Stück zu verkaufen. Aber selbst wenn nicht, spätestens wenn man dann selbst das Ingame-Gold für Echtgeld anbietet, ist man sehr wohl bei Mikrotransaktionen.


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Apropos Lootboxen: In einem Spiel hat sowas nichts zu suchen- jeder Spieler sollte das was er sich erspielen will ohne einem Kapitalystischen System direkt zur Verfügung haben.


Du vergißt, daß es 
a) Lootboxen auch ohne jegliche Möglichkeit, sie gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen, geben kann. In HotS oder Overwatch bekommt man ja alleine durchs Spielen regelmäßig welche, ohne auch nur einen Cent auszugeben.
b) daß von der Mechanik einer Lootbox her eigentlich jeder Boss mit Random Drops eine "Lootbox" fallen lässt - nur kann man diese (bisher ... ) in keinem Spiel gegen Echtgeld kaufen.


----------



## Drake802 (27. November 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn Spieler dafür zahlen wollen etwas in einem Spiel zu überspringen oder dass es schneller läuft, dann ist das im Grunde einfach beschissenes Spieldesign. Denn wenn etwas gut gemacht ist, dann genießt ein Spieler ja jeden Moment und will da nichts überspringen.
> Aber genau das macht man absichtlich. Man baut nervende und extrem zähe Dinge ein, um etwas bei dem Spieler auszulösen. Die einen werden vielleicht entfernt aufgeben und das Spiel in die Ecke feuern, manch andere pumpen aber dann eine Menge Geld rein, um dem nervenden zu entgehen und genau auf solche Leute ziehen diese Mikrotransaktionen ab.
> 
> Auf die Spieleentwicklung hat das ganze nämlich immer(!) einen Einfluss. Das ganze Spielkonzept muss von Anfang an darauf ausgerichtet bzw. der Shop / die Mikrotransaktionen mit einbezogen werden. Man baut sowas ja nicht zum Spaß ein, sondern die Leute sollen Geld dafür ausgeben. Also muss das Konzept so entwickelt werden, dass der Spieler immer wieder mit der Nase drangeschubst wird. Sei es durch Elemente, die man in die Spielwelt einbaut, durch Zufallselemente oder eben die oben angesprochenen zähen Abschnitte.
> Ich befürchte ja leider, dass wenn das immer mehr ausgebaut wird, man irgendwann in vielen Titeln Verhältnisse hat wie bei so einigen asiatischen Online-Rollenspielen. Um dort etwas zu erreichen musst du grinden bis du tot umfällst. So arg, dass es selbst für totale Hardcorezocker anstrengend ist.



Genau so ist es! Leider begreifen das die ganzen Spielsüchtigen Zombies nicht die so einen Schrott trozdem kaufen müssen.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Sollen einfach mal bei Blizzard anrufen und fragen, wie die das mit dem Echtgeldauktionshaus so kritiklos durchgebracht haben. Das hat seinerzeit ja völlig neue Maßstäbe gesetzt, was Mikrotransaktionen angeht.



Ich Kritisiere auch das Echtgeld von Blizzard,der unterschied ist nur das Blizzard eine asoviele Fanboys hat das die einen gleich niedermachen wenn man was gegen Blizzard sagt.

*Kritik Nummer 1 bei Hearthstone:*
Um an gute Karten zu kommen muss man entweder irre lange Spielen oder Echtgeld ausgeben für Packs und das kaufen von packs ist eindeutig die bessere wahl um im Spiel überhaupt mal zu gewinnen.Ich komme bei Hearthstone niemals über einen bestimmten Rang hinaus und habe schon 60€ in das Spiel investiert.Was ich hier absolut kacke finde ist das man Karten nicht tauschen kann und somit immer gezwungen ist Geld für Packs zu investieren. 

Charakter Skins für 9,99€ hallo,noch ganz dicht im Kopf 

*Kritik Nummer 2 World of Warcraft:*
Monatliche gebühren,einen Vollpreistitel kaufen und dann auch noch Moantlich dafür blechen zu müssen 

*Kritik Nummer 3 Diablo 3:*
Charakter DLC für 14,99€ merkt ihr es noch 

*Kritik Nummer 4 Starcraft 2:*
Kommandanten für 4,99€ ganz Akzeptabel.
Kampangen Missionen 39,99
------------------------------------
6 x 4,99 = 29,94 + 39,99 macht 69,93€ für alle die jetzt anfangen.Weil es nun F2P ist kann man da nicht viel Kritisieren,das geht in Ordnung.

Aber Paket mit Ansagern zwischen 4,99€ und 7,49€,das isn bescheuerter Ansager absoluter fail 
Paket Epische Ansager 19,99€ ja das sind nur Ansager und nicht mehr,totaler Müll 

*Kritik Nummer 5 Overwatch:*
Vollpreistitel mit Lootboxen,kann sich zu Battlefront 2 und dem rest der kack CoD scheiße gesellen mit EA den drecks haufen.


Noch fragen das Blizzard ein so tolles und Kritikloses Shopsystem hat ?


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich Kritisiere auch das Echtgeld von Blizzard,der unterschied ist nur das Blizzard eine asoviele Fanboys hat das die einen gleich niedermachen wenn man was gegen Blizzard sagt.
> 
> *Kritik Nummer 1 bei Hearthstone:*
> Um an gute Karten zu kommen muss man entweder irre lange Spielen oder Echtgeld ausgeben für Packs...


Nicht zu vergessen, daß man die neue Erweiterung (Kobolde & Co) jetzt vorbestellen kann: Für nur 50 Euro(!). Gut, da kriegt man dann 50 Kartenpacks für, die einzeln noch teurer wären, trotzdem 



> *Kritik Nummer 2 World of Warcraft:*
> Monatliche gebühren,einen Vollpreistitel kaufen und dann auch noch Moantlich dafür blechen zu müssen


Du vergißt, daß das ein MMO ist und daher ganz andere Anforderungen an die Server stellt als beispielsweise ein Map Shooter, bei dem eine vorgegebene Map geladen wird, die immer exakt so geladen wird und in der sich nichts ändert - im Vergleich zu einer kompletten Welt, in der sich tausende Spieler gleichzeitig aufhalten (und manchmal auch zu hunderten ingame treffen), die diese Welt beeinflussen. Zudem müssen auch wesentlich mehr Daten für einen einzelnen Charakter gespeichert werden. zB Questfortschritt für *jedes einzelne *Quest im Spiel(!) (was ggfalls für die Darstellung der Zone relevant ist), Rufstatus bei Dutzenden Fraktionen, einen Katalog für erhaltene (und wiederverkaufte) Items durch Drops (für Transmog), erledigte Achievements (Nicht zehn oder 100, sondern tausende!), Raid und Dungeon IDs, Berufs und sonstige Skills, etc 



> *Kritik Nummer 3 Diablo 3:*
> Charakter DLC für 14,99€ merkt ihr es noch


Was war denn LoD, das Addon für D2? da gab es 2 Klassen und einen neuen Akt für 40 Euro. Sicher, der Necro DLC hätte durchaus auch billiger sein können, aber immerhin sind ja die ganzen kleinen Zwischensequenzen, unzählige Dialogzeilen der Kampagne, die auf die Necro Klasse anspielen erstellt und auch voll vertont worden. Für sämtliche 5 Akte.




> *Kritik Nummer 4 Starcraft 2:*
> Kommandanten für 4,99€ ganz Akzeptabel.
> Kampangen Missionen 39,99
> ------------------------------------
> macht 69,93€ für alle die jetzt anfangen weil es F2P nun ist,da gibt es nicht viel zu mäkeln.


Hä? wieso 69,93€?
Die Kampagne kostet momentan im Sale 39,99€ - ohne Sale 64,91€.
Sämtliche Coop Commander  sind bis Lvl 5 F2P. Erst, wenn man den höher leveln will, muß man Geld ausgeben - und zwar 4,99€ pro Commander. Und wenn man sich die Deluxe Kampagnen kauft, sind schon ein paar Commander mit dabei.
Davon braucht man auch nicht alle - ich spiele zB eigentlich nur Stukov und Kerrigan. Umso besser, daß man die jetzt bis Lvl 5 antesten kann, bevor man sich zum Kauf entscheiden muß.



> Aber Paket mit Ansagern zwischen 4,99€ und 7,49€,das isn bescheuerter Ansager absoluter fail
> Paket Epische Ansager 19,99€ ja das sind nur Ansager und nicht mehr,totaler Müll


Stimmt, Ansager finde ich auch komplett überflüssig.
Aber die Kritik am "Epischen Ansager Bundle" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist ja nur eine Sammlung von SC2 NPC Ansagern, die einzeln das Doppelte kosten würden. So überflüssig das auch sein mag, die sind nur halb so teuer.



> *Kritik Nummer 5 Overwatch:*
> Vollpreistitel mit Lootboxen,kann sich zu Battlefield 2 und dem rest der kack CoD scheiße gesellen mit EA den dreckshaufen.


Lootboxen mit rein kosmetischen Inhalten.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. November 2017)

> Hä? wieso 69,93€?
> Die Kampagne kostet momentan im Sale 39,99€ - ohne Sale 64,91€.
> Sämtliche Coop Commander sind bis Lvl 5 F2P. Erst, wenn man den höher leveln will, muß man Geld ausgeben - und zwar 4,99€ pro Commander. Und wenn man sich die Deluxe Kampagnen kauft, sind schon ein paar Commander mit dabei.
> Davon braucht man auch nicht alle - ich spiele zB eigentlich nur Stukov und Kerrigan. Umso besser, daß man die jetzt bis Lvl 5 antesten kann, bevor man sich zum Kauf entscheiden muß.



Ok, also ich habe die 6 Kommander für je 4,99 + die 39,99 im Shop gerechnet,das ein paar Kommander dabei sind wenn man die Kampange kauft wuste ich nicht.Dann ist das aber ein gutes Verhältnis wo es keine Kritik gibt.

bei WoW sage ich oft meist nur das es auch andere Open Worlt Titel gibt die keine Monatlichen Gebühren haben und bei WoW kommen dann noch im Shop die

Abogebühr 12€
15 Haustiere je 10€
11 Reittiere zwischen 25 und 30€
3 Helme je 14€
9 Dienste zwischen 10-30€
+ Hauptspiel und Addons 
Kann ja mal jemand ausrechnen was all das gesammt Kostet bei einer Laufzeit von 1 Jahr.



> Was war denn LoD, das Addon für D2? da gab es 2 Klassen und einen neuen Akt für 40 Euro.


Bei LoD wurden noch die Runenwörter eingeführt und Zahlreiche Uniuqes und Set-Items die das Spiel enorm aufgepeppelt haben und auch viele viele neue Builds mit den Charakteren erlaubten. LoD hat mehr als nur die 2 Chars und den neuen Akt geliefert.Das wird immer falsch verglichen und unterschätzt was bei LoD wirklich alles neu dazu gekommen ist.

D3 basis hat
5 Chars
4 Akte
BasisItems
16 Normale Set Waffen/Rüstung
17 Normale Uniques Waffen/Rüstung/Ringe/Armueltte


LoD lieferte
2 nue Chars
1 neuen Akt
8 Exceptional Sets Waffen/Rüstung
8 Elite Sets Waffen/Rüstung
29 Exceptional Uniques Rüstung/Waffen
30 Elite Uniques Rüstung/Waffen
Neue Ringe/Armueltte
8 Regenbogenfacette
2 Charms 
33 Runen
83 Runenwörter

Die Runen und Runenwörter mit den neuen Uniques haben das Spiel erst so richtig nach oben Katapultiert zu der damaligen Zeit und das waren die 40€ zu 100% wert.Diablo 2 hat durch das Addon LoD mehre Hunderte Items dazu bekommen die das Spiel sowas von Erweiterten wie kein anderes Addon damals.Man hat nicht nur Akt 5 und 2 neue Chars bekommen,das war eine richtig Bombastische Erweiterung für das Spiel.

Das sind locker um die 500 Items die durch LoD mit geliefert werden,wenn nicht sogar noch mehr weil ich habe hier die Kategorien wie Gürtel,Schuhe,Handschuhe,Hosen usw gezählt bei den 29 Exceptional Uniques Rüstung/Waffen und 30 Elite Uniques Rüstung/Waffen.Jede Kategorie beinhaltet ja locker um die 5-10 Items.

Also der Necro in D3 für 14,99€ ist da ja mal eine frechheit.


----------



## riesenwiesel (27. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was war denn LoD, das Addon für D2? da gab es 2 Klassen und einen neuen Akt für 40 Euro. Sicher, der Necro DLC hätte durchaus auch billiger sein können, aber immerhin sind ja die ganzen kleinen Zwischensequenzen, unzählige Dialogzeilen der Kampagne, die auf die Necro Klasse anspielen erstellt und auch voll vertont worden. Für sämtliche 5 Akte.


Das stimmt so leider gar nicht...

Hier wird es ganz  gut zusammen gefasst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAqEuh8Lcv4&t=12m


----------



## rldml (27. November 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Das System würde heute viel besser funktionieren weil die Vielfalt an Items und Set´s  bzw. Gegenstände die man auch gebrauchen kann um einiges höher ist, sowie die Anzahl der Spieler die gute Items finden.
> Damals hat man  10 Top Items gehabt die alle so extrem teuer waren das dieses ganze System nicht funktioniert hat.



Nein. 

Dann wird es knapp 10-15 Top-Items pro Klasse geben, die jeder in Primal Ancient haben will und dafür werden dann hunderte Euro gezahlt. 

Alles andere kriegst du als Ramschware für Cent-Beträge von der Resterampe.

Ein RMAH wie in D3 kann nur funktionieren, wenn dit im Spiel verfügbaren Items und die sich darauf befindlichen Eigenschaften super ausbalancieren, mit verschiedenen Vor- und Nachteilen. Aber zugleich müssen alle spielbar sein. Das ist bei D3 noch nie der Fall gewesen, weder zu Vanilla, noch zu RoS, noch in den neuen Patchständen...



> Damit will ich nicht sagen das ich das derzeitige System schlecht finde und das alte wieder möchte^^



In Path of Exile ist das Item-System (Über den Handel kann man streiten) weitaus besser gelungen...

Gruß Ronny


----------



## DeathMD (27. November 2017)

Ihr werft da oft zu viele unterschiedliche Dinge in einen Topf. Teilweise kommt ihr mit F2P Spielen an (Hearthstone) oder vergleicht Lootboxen mit einem Auktionshaus. Nochmal, das AH war nicht schön, ich als Spieler konnte dort trotzdem Gegenstände zu Geld machen und wusste auch, wenn ich etwas gekauft habe, was ich dafür bekomme. Das ist doch ein erheblicher Unterschied zu Lootboxen. F2P Spiele müssen sich auch irgendwie finanzieren, die einen machen es besser, die anderen driften eben komplett in P2W ab.

Blizzard ist bestimmt nicht unschuldig an der Entwicklung von Mikrotransaktionen und sind bestimmt die Letzten, die sich über andere Hersteller lustig machen sollten, trotzdem könnt ihr nicht alles in einen Topf werfen. Overwatch bietet kosmetische Items, so wie CS:GO auch. Finde ich auch nicht schön, tangiert mich aber überhaupt nicht. Wenn jemand meint 1000€ für virtuelle Kleidung ausgeben zu müssen, ist das sein Problem. Wenn die Community meint rund um CS:GO Skins einen Glücksspielapparat aufzubauen, ist das ihr Problem.

Das muss alles genau so hinterfragt werden, da gebe ich euch schon recht aber es ist noch ein gewaltiger Schritt in die falsche Richtung, in einem Vollpreisspiel, dessen Hauptaugenmerk auf einem PVP Multiplayerpart liegt, das komplette Fortschrittsystem auf Lootboxen auszurichten und das noch als 100%iges P2W Modell. Seht ihr jetzt evtl. den Unterschied, den alle anderen darin sehen?


----------



## rldml (27. November 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> bei WoW sage ich oft meist nur das es auch andere Open Worlt Titel gibt die keine Monatlichen Gebühren haben und bei WoW kommen dann noch im Shop die
> 
> Abogebühr 12€
> 15 Haustiere je 10€
> ...



Gott weiß, ich kann Blizzard im Moment nur eingeschränkt leiden, aber deine Rechnung ist doch Unsinn:

  - Die Abogebühr hast du bei anderen MMORPGs (!) doch auch und ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich hoch. Davon ab sind das keine Mikrotransaktionen.
  - Die Haustiere brauchst du nicht für das Spiel und sind eher Gimmick. Du findest im Spiel dutzende gleichwertige oder gar bessere Pets. Kurz: Im wesentlichen Kosemtik.
  - Die Reit- und Flugtiere brauchst du erst recht nicht, die sind reine Kosmetik.
  - Helme: Kosmetik
  - die Dienste: sind rein optional und liefern dir keinen spielerischen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern auf Max-Level. Und selbst der Instant-MaxLvl-Service ist nur eingeschränkt unfair. Besser spielen können diese Leute ihre Chars deshalb nämlich auch nicht. 
  - Das Hauptspiel + sämtliche Addons (außer dem aktuellsten) kriegst du als Battle-Chest für 5-15Euro (Je nachdem, ob gerade ein Sale ist), das aktuelle Addon geht für ca. 40 Euro über die Theke. In Summe also auch nur ca. 55-60 Euro, die du da einmalig hinlegst. Zudem hast du da (glaube ich) direkt ein Monat Spielzeit inklusive (was die Kosten für WoW im Grunde nochmal um 12 Euro drückt)

  - Wenn du ein neues Addon vor Release kaufst, bekommst du normalerweise ein Max-Level-Aufwertung (auf den dann gegenwärtigen Stand) gratis drauf, so dass du bei Release des Addons direkt im neuen Content anfangen kannst und dich selbst nicht erst mühselig hochleveln musst (War zumindest bei den letzten beiden so).

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Orzhov (27. November 2017)

rldml schrieb:


> Gott weiß, ich kann Blizzard im Moment nur eingeschränkt leiden, aber deine Rechnung ist doch Unsinn:
> 
> - Die Abogebühr hast du bei anderen MMORPGs (!) doch auch und ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich hoch. Davon ab sind das keine Mikrotransaktionen.
> - Die Haustiere brauchst du nicht für das Spiel und sind eher Gimmick. Du findest im Spiel dutzende gleichwertige oder gar bessere Pets. Kurz: Im wesentlichen Kosemtik.
> ...



Du versuchst gerade mit jemandem auf einer faktischen Ebene zu Reden der Argumentiert als ob man ihn persönlich angegriffen hat. Schau dir doch nur die ziemlich einseitigen Vergleiche an.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. November 2017)

@ rldml

Das sind zwar alles Kosmetische Items,aber sowas gab es früher im Spiel dazu oder auf einschlägigen Moddingseiten Kostenlos als Download und nicht für überteuertes Geld zu kaufen.

Hier kostet das Kosmetische Item (Reittier) Der Kriegsgeschmideter Nachtmare sage und schreibe 30€,ein haustier 10€,ob man das braucht oder nicht ist mal dahingestellt.Aber das diese Items im Shop zu kaufen sind für eine Summe die mehr als frech ist. 

Ich habe die Liste aufgestellt weil es sich um dinge handelt die früher Kostenlos oder teil des Spiels waren und jetzt völlig überteuert im Shop stehen.



> Abogebühr 12€
> 15 Haustiere je 10€
> 11 Reittiere zwischen 25 und 30€
> 3 Helme je 14€
> ...


----------



## riesenwiesel (27. November 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ihr werft da oft zu viele unterschiedliche Dinge in einen Topf. Teilweise kommt ihr mit F2P Spielen an (Hearthstone) oder vergleicht Lootboxen mit einem Auktionshaus. Nochmal, das AH war nicht schön, ich als Spieler konnte dort trotzdem Gegenstände zu Geld machen und wusste auch, wenn ich etwas gekauft habe, was ich dafür bekomme. Das ist doch ein erheblicher Unterschied zu Lootboxen. F2P Spiele müssen sich auch irgendwie finanzieren, die einen machen es besser, die anderen driften eben komplett in P2W ab.


Sehe ich ganz anders, wenn es um Mikrotransaktionen geht, dann gehört das alles zur Diskussion dazu. 

Hearthstone und andere Spiele sind F2P, schön und gut. Aber rechtfertigt das, dass man nicht an irgendeinem Punkt sagen kann, ich stecke jetzt 50, 100 oder 200€ rein und habe dann alle aktuellen Karten, Champions, oder was auch immer? Tatsächlich müsste man dafür über 4000€ ausgeben. Muss man diesen apokalyptischen Betrag nicht auch mal hinterfragen?

Müssen in einem Spiel wirklich Items für echtes Geld gehandelt werden können? Und wenn ja, muss der Publisher dann daran auch noch massiv mitverdienen? Und muss für dieses Szenario dann auch noch der Spielspaß beschnitten werden? Hätte man die Fragen nicht stellen müssen?


DeathMD schrieb:


> Blizzard ist bestimmt nicht unschuldig an der Entwicklung von Mikrotransaktionen und sind bestimmt die Letzten, die sich über andere Hersteller lustig machen sollten, trotzdem könnt ihr nicht alles in einen Topf werfen. Overwatch bietet kosmetische Items, so wie CS:GO auch. Finde ich auch nicht schön, tangiert mich aber überhaupt nicht. Wenn jemand meint 1000€ für virtuelle Kleidung ausgeben zu müssen, ist das sein Problem. Wenn die Community meint rund um CS:GO Skins einen Glücksspielapparat aufzubauen, ist das ihr Problem.


Stimmt, in Overwatch sind die Items nur kosmetisch, zum Glück, aber...
Ein reines Mutliplayerspiel, zum Vollpreis... braucht das wirklich noch Mikrotransaktionen?
Hätte es nicht gereicht, die Lootboxen als Belohnung Ingame zu bekommen?
Hätte man die Skins nicht auch direkt für Geld verkaufen können, damit wenigstens der Zufallsfaktor Lootbox weg ist? Nein, den hat man natürlich aus Profitgründen mitgenommen, ist das ok?
Und nochmal... ein reines Multiplayerspiel, zum Vollpreis, mit Mikrotransaktionen die auf Zufall basieren... dieses Spiel wird zum Spiel das Jahres... was sendet das wohl für ein Signal an die Publisher?


DeathMD schrieb:


> Das muss alles genau so hinterfragt werden, da gebe ich euch schon recht aber es ist noch ein gewaltiger Schritt in die falsche Richtung, in einem Vollpreisspiel, dessen Hauptaugenmerk auf einem PVP Multiplayerpart liegt, das komplette Fortschrittsystem auf Lootboxen auszurichten und das noch als 100%iges P2W Modell. Seht ihr jetzt evtl. den Unterschied, den alle anderen darin sehen?


Den Unterschied sehe ich und es ist auch völlig klar, dass EA mit BF2 völlig übertrieben hat. Mein Problem damit ist, ich sehe jetzt nur einen riesen Shitstorm gegen EA und BF2. Das ist toll, bringt super Klicks und jeder fühlt sich wie Robin Hood... aber sonst?
Ich merke nichts davon, dass sich bei Spielern oder Spielemedien irgendwas tut... selbst hinterfrägt sich leider niemand gern. Also reagieren sich jetzt alle an EA ein bisschen ab und alles geht weiter wie bisher.
Wenn man so stumpf an die Sache ran geht, dann kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen. Die Grenze was ok ist und was nicht zieht sowieso jeder woanders. Nur, wer jahrelang zuschaut, der braucht sich auch jetzt nicht über Leute aufregen, die mit dem BF2 System leben können, es sich kaufen und daran Spaß haben.


----------



## Orzhov (27. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz anders, wenn es um Mikrotransaktionen geht, dann gehört das alles zur Diskussion dazu.
> 
> Hearthstone und andere Spiele sind F2P, schön und gut. Aber rechtfertigt das, dass man nicht an irgendeinem Punkt sagen kann, ich stecke jetzt 50, 100 oder 200€ rein und habe dann alle aktuellen Karten, Champions, oder was auch immer? Tatsächlich müsste man dafür über 4000€ ausgeben. Muss man diesen apokalyptischen Betrag nicht auch mal hinterfragen?


Willst du weiter nur geladene Fragen stellen und dir Zahlen aus den sagen wir mal Fingern ziehen, oder willst du auch mal überlegen da du selbst bei physichen CCGs für 200€ nicht alle Karten bekommst?



riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Den Unterschied sehe ich und es ist auch völlig klar, dass EA mit BF2 völlig übertrieben hat. Mein Problem damit ist, ich sehe jetzt nur einen riesen Shitstorm gegen EA und BF2. Das ist toll, bringt super Klicks und jeder fühlt sich wie Robin Hood... aber sonst?
> Ich merke nichts davon, dass sich bei Spielern oder Spielemedien irgendwas tut... selbst hinterfrägt sich leider niemand gern. Also reagieren sich jetzt alle an EA ein bisschen ab und alles geht weiter wie bisher.
> Wenn man so stumpf an die Sache ran geht, dann kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen. Die Grenze was ok ist und was nicht zieht sowieso jeder woanders. Nur, wer jahrelang zuschaut, der braucht sich auch jetzt nicht über Leute aufregen, die mit dem BF2 System leben können, es sich kaufen und daran Spaß haben.



Warum regst du dich dann überhaupt auf? Ich sehe nicht das du was gegen das Problem machst. 
Wenn du nicht merkst das sich etwas tut dann liegt das vielleicht an dir und nicht an irgendwelchen Spielern die du nichtmal kennst aber über die du trotzdem sprichst und auch nicht an den Medien.
Außerdem, ALLE, wirklich ALLE?


----------



## riesenwiesel (27. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Warum regst du dich dann überhaupt auf? Ich sehe nicht das du was gegen das Problem machst.
> Wenn du nicht merkst das sich etwas tut dann liegt das vielleicht an dir und nicht an irgendwelchen Spielern die du nichtmal kennst aber über die du trotzdem sprichst und auch nicht an den Medien.
> Außerdem, ALLE, wirklich ALLE?


Dann kam das wohl ziemlich falsch rüber...  ich rege mich gar nicht auf, ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin völlig tiefenentspannt. Ich werde mir mit Sicherheit auch irgendwann BF2 holen, nur eben kein Geld in irgendwelche Mikrotransaktionen stecken. Für mich geht es um den Spaß.
Ich finde es nur lächerlich, wenn Leute jetzt völlig einseitig zum Kreuzzug gegen EA aufrufen, oder sogar Leute blöd angehen, die sich BF2 kaufen, weil es ihnen Spaß macht. Vor allem wenn sie selbst noch mit dem Geldbeutel geworfen haben, als z.B. der Necromancer in Diablo 3 erschienen ist oder sonstwas.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. November 2017)

Dazu ist Hearthstone auch ein Pay to Win Spiel und zwar ein ganz schlimmes,denn der jenige der Bereit ist mehre Hunderte von Euros in das Spiel zu stecken hat immer die besseren Karten,als jemand der versucht sich alles Mühsam zu erspielen.

Und nur weil es Blizzard ist sagt niemand was dagegen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Und nur weil es Blizzard ist sagt niemand was dagegen.



dann google mal "hearthstone" + "pay to win"...


----------



## Orzhov (27. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann google mal "hearthstone" + "pay to win"...



Du hast vergessen ihm noch vorzuschlagen "laute Minderheit" und "Perspektive" zu googlen.


----------



## Batze (27. November 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Und nur weil es Blizzard ist sagt niemand was dagegen.


Ich glaube du hast wirklich Null Ahnung was da auch gegen Blizzard abgeht, auch von den Fans. Wie @Bonkic schon sagt, du solltest mal eine Runde googeln oder gleich mal in die Blizzard Foren gehen, da wirst du sehen wie auch Blizzard von ihren Fans kräftig abgewatscht werden für so einige Entscheidungen. Und das bei so gut wie jedem Spiel.
Das Blizzard nicht Unschuldig an einer gewissen Entwicklung ist bestreitet nämlich auch der härteste Fan überhaupt nicht, aber was du hier teilweise für vergleiche aufstellst ist Mumpitz.


----------



## Asuramaru (27. November 2017)

öööö nöö da ist nichts mumpiz dran das ist meine eigene Meinung zu Blizzard und ich habe einmal meine eigne Meinung vertretten und zwar hier.


Das ist kein vergleich das ist meine Meinung und die ist so gut wie jede andere auch.


> Kritik Nummer 1 bei Hearthstone:
> Um an gute Karten zu kommen muss man entweder irre lange Spielen oder Echtgeld ausgeben für Packs und das kaufen von packs ist eindeutig die bessere wahl um im Spiel überhaupt mal zu gewinnen.Ich komme bei Hearthstone niemals über einen bestimmten Rang hinaus und habe schon 60€ in das Spiel investiert.Was ich hier absolut kacke finde ist das man Karten nicht tauschen kann und somit immer gezwungen ist Geld für Packs zu investieren.
> 
> Charakter Skins für 9,99€ hallo,noch ganz dicht im Kopf
> ...



Und hier habe ich jediglich eine Auflistung gemacht was Kosmetische Items im Shop Kosten


> Abogebühr 12€
> 15 Haustiere je 10€
> 11 Reittiere zwischen 25 und 30€
> 3 Helme je 14€
> ...



und hier habe ich einen Vergleich nur detalierter gemacht weil  Worrel meinte das Addon von D2 hätte nur einen Akt und 2 Chars hinzugefügt.



> D3 basis hat
> 5 Chars
> 4 Akte
> BasisItems
> ...



und das was ich sage ist das die Fans von Blizzard die dinge immer nur verteidigen die Blizzard da macht.Wenn du jetzt ins Battle.net Forum gehst und schreibst Hearthstone ist ein pay to Win Spiel wirste ganz schnell nieder gemacht.


----------



## derBatz (27. November 2017)

Erst hyped man die customization - Optionen und Möglichkeiten im Vorverkauf, so dass die Leute sich das Spiel holen weil sie denken sie können eine persönliche Note ins Spiel bringen, dann verkauft man all diese custom - Optionen für Mini-Beträge so dass die Spieler zwar genervt sind, aber sich irgendwann hinreißen lassen und sich sagen "sind ja nur ein paar cent" und die hartnäckigen Spieler zermürbt man mit endlosem Grinding gameplay, bei dem es so lange dauert sich etwas freizuspielen, dass man irgendwann sagt "scheiß drauf, zahl ich halt 5€ und muss mir diesen Mist nicht mehr antun".

Es ist schon dreißt öffentlich zu sagen, dass man diese Psycho-Spielchen der Marktwirtschaft noch nicht genug ausgenutzt hat und man den Spielern noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen könnte, wenn man noch dieses oder jenes anpasst. Unerhört finde ich diese Methode die Spieler zu verarschen und auch diese Äußerung, dass man noch mehr Geld damit machen sollte / könnte.

Deshalb von mir: Ihr könnt euch euren Mini-Transaktions-Sch..marrn sonstwohin stecken, ich gebe keinen müden Cent aus für Spiele, die mit diesem Prinzip von einem Publisher rausgebracht werden.  Es ist schon ein starkes Stück, dass Spiele von Ubisoft und EA und anderen nicht einmal mehr den Versprechungen der Vorverkaufspräsentationen gerecht werden, dass sie aufgrund von Zeitmangel nicht fertig sind, dutzende features als DLC nachgereicht werden (Season-Pass ist auch so ein Müll) und man schon am ersten Tag teilweise mehrere GB patches runterladen muss, weil das Spiel laufend abschmiert oder Fehler produziert.

Nee Freunde, von mir gibts dafür kein Geld. Und ich kann gut und gerne auf solche Spiele verzichten, ist doch eh fast immer das Gleiche. Ein Neu-Aufguss bekannter Konzepte mit kleinen Ver(Schlimm)besserungen. Wenn EA die Spieler verstehen würde, dann hätten sie wieder große Boxen mit Extras (Merchandize) innen drin und Spiele die man EINMAL bezahlt und dann Jahre lang spielen kann, weil sie die Modding-Community unterstützen und diese das Spiel für Lau am Leben hält und erweitert. SO macht man ein gutes Spiel. Aber wie der Artikel vermuten lässt, ist es nicht mehr das Ziel ein gutes Spiel zu programmieren, sondern eher den Leuten die letzten Cents aus den Taschen zu ziehen.


----------



## Loosa (27. November 2017)

Wenn stimmt, was in der aktuellen PC Games steht, dass bei GTA V fast 50% des gesamten Umsatzes durch Mikrotransaktionen gemacht wurde (war mir gar nicht klar, dass es die bei GTA überhaupt gibt) dann wundert mich die Analysteneinschätzung überhaupt nicht. Sorry, da sind dann zu einem guten Teil die Spieler selbst schuld.

Brieftasche steckenlassen und solchen „Service“ nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Orzhov (28. November 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast wirklich Null Ahnung was da auch gegen Blizzard abgeht, auch von den Fans. Wie @Bonkic schon sagt, du solltest mal eine Runde googeln oder gleich mal in die Blizzard Foren gehen, da wirst du sehen wie auch Blizzard von ihren Fans kräftig abgewatscht werden für so einige Entscheidungen. Und das bei so gut wie jedem Spiel.
> Das Blizzard nicht Unschuldig an einer gewissen Entwicklung ist bestreitet nämlich auch der härteste Fan überhaupt nicht, aber was du hier teilweise für vergleiche aufstellst ist Mumpitz.



Sind das bei Blizzard nicht auch oft die gleichen Leute die dann über verschiedene Spiele hinweg ihren Frust ablassen?


----------



## rldml (28. November 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> @ rldml
> 
> Das sind zwar alles Kosmetische Items,aber sowas gab es früher im Spiel dazu oder auf einschlägigen Moddingseiten Kostenlos als Download und nicht für überteuertes Geld zu kaufen.



für World of Warcraft?!?

private Server sind mir in den letzten 12 Jahren durchaus immer wieder mal über den Weg gelaufen, aber private Skins nie.



> Hier kostet das Kosmetische Item (Reittier) Der Kriegsgeschmideter Nachtmare sage und schreibe 30€,ein haustier 10€,ob man das braucht oder nicht ist mal dahingestellt.Aber das diese Items im Shop zu kaufen sind für eine Summe die mehr als frech ist.



Es kommen immer wieder auch erspielbare Mounts hinzu, für die du kein Geld ausgeben musst. Darüberhinaus: Es handelt sich um Skins meine Güte. Die Viecher sind nicht x% schneller unterwegs und können auch nicht in den Kampf eingreifen oder ähnliches. 

Es ist gerade bei WoW ja nicht so, als ob da alle MicroPayment-Unwilligen mit den gleichen zwei Mounts rumreiten müssten. 



> Ich habe die Liste aufgestellt weil es sich um dinge handelt die früher Kostenlos oder teil des Spiels waren und jetzt völlig überteuert im Shop stehen.



Ich bleibe dabei: Solange wir uns hier nur über kosmetische Veränderungen im Spiel unterhalten, ist das aus meiner Perspektive irrelevant. Wer da sein Geld versenken will: bitte; Muss man aber eben nicht, um vorne dabei zu sein!

Das ist und bleibt nicht verwerflich, egal wie sehr du dich auch windest.


----------



## Worrel (28. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> [D2 LoD]
> Das stimmt so leider gar nicht...
> 
> Hier wird es ganz  gut zusammen gefasst:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAqEuh8Lcv4&t=12m


Gut, dann rechne den Addon Preis von 40 Euro damals halt durch 4: 10 Euro für jede neue Klasse, 10 Euro für den neuen Akt und 10 Euro für die Game Updates. Nimm dann noch meine Anmerkung, das der Necro durchaus hätte billiger sein sollen und zapp: sind wir bei einem Necro DLC Preis von 10 Euro, den ich für völlig angemessen halten würde.

btw: Man kriegt ja nicht nur den Necro, sondern auch noch diverse kosmetische Items, Truhenfächer und Charakterslots für den Preis des DLCs.



DeathMD schrieb:


> Ihr werft da oft zu viele unterschiedliche Dinge in einen Topf. Teilweise kommt ihr mit F2P Spielen an (Hearthstone) oder vergleicht Lootboxen mit einem Auktionshaus.


Es geht doch um "Mikrotransaktionen" - und das sind nun mal Echtgeldkäufe im AH ebenso wie Pets, Mounts, Kartenpackungen, kosmetische Helme, Pferdedecken oder P2W Items gleichermaßen.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Du versuchst gerade mit jemandem auf einer faktischen Ebene zu Reden der Argumentiert als ob man ihn persönlich angegriffen hat. Schau dir doch nur die ziemlich einseitigen Vergleiche an.


Ähm - das von dir zitierte Posting bezieht sich auf mein Posting, in dem ich ganz sachlich bestimmte Punkte hervorhebe. Wo siehst du das was von "persönlich angegriffen" und was für "einseitige Vergleiche" soll ich da gemacht haben? 



derBatz schrieb:


> Erst hyped man die customization - Optionen und Möglichkeiten im Vorverkauf, so dass die Leute sich das Spiel holen weil sie denken sie können eine persönliche Note ins Spiel bringen, dann verkauft man all diese custom - Optionen für Mini-Beträge so dass die Spieler zwar genervt sind, aber sich irgendwann hinreißen lassen und sich sagen "sind ja nur ein paar cent" und die hartnäckigen Spieler zermürbt man mit endlosem Grinding gameplay, bei dem es so lange dauert sich etwas freizuspielen, dass man irgendwann sagt "scheiß drauf, zahl ich halt 5€ und muss mir diesen Mist nicht mehr antun".


Welches Spiel soll das sein?


----------



## riesenwiesel (28. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gut, dann rechne den Addon Preis von 40 Euro damals halt durch 4: 10 Euro für jede neue Klasse, 10 Euro für den neuen Akt und 10 Euro für die Game Updates. Nimm dann noch meine Anmerkung, das der Necro durchaus hätte billiger sein sollen und zapp: sind wir bei einem Necro DLC Preis von 10 Euro, den ich für völlig angemessen halten würde.


Genau das ist doch der springende Punkt, 10€ würde ich tatsächlich noch irgendwie für angemessen halten. 
Wobei, wenn ich mir jetzt da zum Vergleich Javik für ME3 anschaue, ich glaube der hat seinerzeit 10€ gekostet, dann würde ich beim Necromancer wohl eher so bei 8€ landen, aber 10€ kann man noch rechtfertigen.
15€ ist schlicht Wucher.


----------



## Orzhov (28. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm - das von dir zitierte Posting bezieht sich auf mein Posting, in dem ich ganz sachlich bestimmte Punkte hervorhebe. Wo siehst du das was von "persönlich angegriffen" und was für "einseitige Vergleiche" soll ich da gemacht haben?



Das war nicht auf dich bezogen da ich deinen Vergleich nicht als einseitig empfand. Mir ging es um Asuramaru der entsprechend reagierte mit seinem unausgewogenen Vergleichen zwischen einem neuen Hauptspiel für das man unter anderem eine neue Engine schaffen oder eine bestehende modifizieren musste, sowie den neuen Mechaniken die unterschlagen wurden und einer Erweiterung wo er scheinbar kurz davor stand die Items mit Namen aufzuslisten.


----------



## Cyberthom (28. November 2017)

Die Entwicklung war abzusehen das die Hersteller von Unterhaltungsmedien inzwischen ein Inflationäre  Sphäre erreicht haben müssen..  In den Anfangszeiten der Industrie wo es Verhältnis mäßig weniger Unterhaltung gab. Und Quasi die Leute alles mitgenommen haben ist langsam aber sicher vorbei.. ( Ausnahmen gibt's es natürlich.) Heute könnte man sich Kostenlos mehrere  Tausende von Jahren Unterhalten lassen.. Das gilt auch  mittlerweile für Spiele wobei es da vielleicht nur für ein Paar Hundert Jahre reichen würde  
Durch den Hilflosen Versuch aber die Kunden abzuzocken werden sie genau das Gegenteil erreichen was sie eigentlich wollen.. Das werden diese schmerzvoll erleben müssen.
Da die Gier nicht zu stoppen ist
Ich erinnere mich an die Roten  Sportwagen ... (es sei ihnen gegönnt.)  einer  Türkisch / Deutschen Entwicklerschmiede.. Sagt eigentlich alles aus zum Thema. Und die Investoren wollen ja  Auto fahren 
Ja aber diese Zeiten werden bald zu Ende gehen wenn diese weiter auf Kurs bleiben.


----------

